# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λίμνες (Lakes) >  Λίμνες του Πεκίνου (Bejing)

## mastrovasilis

Σας καλησπερίζω από το παγωμένο Quingdao. Και σας αφιερώνω τις παρακάτω φωτό. Λίμνη έξω από το Πεκίνο και το ποτάμι του Πεκίνο το οποίο είναι 1794 μέτρα. Αφιερωμένες σε όλο το nautilia.
046.JPG

048.JPG

----------

